# Kaufberatung Subnotebook bzw. Ultrabook



## erik s. (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem mobilen Gehilfen, sprich einem Subnotebook bzw. Ultrabook in der Größe 13" bzw. 13,3".  Kompatibilität zu Debian und Ubuntu muss gegeben sein.

Hardwaremäßig dachte ich an einen Intel-Prozessor i5 oder i7 mit HD4000-Grafikchip, mindestens 6GB RAM, 13" oder 13,3" Display wie gesagt, keine lästigen Adapter für LAN oder HDMI und die Festplatte sollte sich (falls nicht schon eingebaut) durch eine SSD (mind. 256GB) ersetzen lassen. Außerdem sollen Tastaturbeleuchtung und ein vernünftiges Display vorhanden sein und die Akkulaufzeit bei wenigstens fünf Stunden liegen.

Budget liegt bei maximal 1700€.

Bisher hat es mir das MacBook Pro MD102D/A mit Intel i7 und 8GB RAM am meisten angetan. Ist zwar noch kein Retina-Display, aber der Aufpreis dafür ist verrückt.
Alternativ gefielen mir auch 
- das Dell Latitude 6430u, was allerdings schon fast wieder zu groß ist,
- das Samsung Serie 9 900X3C A07 (LAN nur via Adapter, nur 4GB RAM) oder
- das Fujitsu Lifebook U772 (auch wieder nur mit LAN-Adapter).
Über letzteres habe ich ein paar Bewertungen gelesen, die sich negativ über das Lüftergeräusch äußerten.

Jetzt die Bitte an euch: Habt ihr andere Vorschläge (wie gesagt unter der Prämisse, dass Linux zum Einsatz kommen soll)? Könnt ihr einem MacBook-Kauf beipflichten oder eher davon abraten? Was sagt ihr zu den Alternativen?

Als Randnotiz: Ich bin kein Apple-Jünger und besitze momentan auch keine Hardware mit angefressenem Obst im Logo. Mir kommt es wirklich nur auf die Hardware und die Kompatibilität zu einem Debian-Derivat an.


Vielen Dank im Voraus und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------

